# comfort glow and opinion on ventless heat



## brokeburner (Jan 25, 2010)

just got a ooold comfort glow ventless hang on the wall type blue flame lp heater it is missing the thermocoupler that sits right next to the pilot light anyone no where i can get this at. and what does everyone think about ventless heaters ive heard good and bad. Im a 24/7 wood burner but would like to put this in the garage


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 25, 2010)

brokeburner said:
			
		

> just got a ooold comfort glow ventless hang on the wall type blue flame lp heater it is missing the thermocoupler that sits right next to the pilot light anyone no where i can get this at. and what does everyone think about ventless heaters ive heard good and bad. Im a 24/7 wood burner but would like to put this in the garage



You may be able to use a Universal Thermocouple. 
Try a True Value...
If they don't a local burner supply house would be your best bet.
Room vented appliances a pretty much taboo round these parts & you
DEFINITELY do NOT want to burn one in a garage.
Open flames & too many things that go BOOM is never a good mix.


----------



## brokeburner (Jan 25, 2010)

why the heck do they sell them


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 26, 2010)

brokeburner said:
			
		

> why the heck do they sell them



Well, for one thing, they're very efficient. 
Actually, that's the ONLY good reason...


----------



## brokeburner (Jan 26, 2010)

Has a ventfree heater been documented to have ever killed someone.


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 26, 2010)

brokeburner said:
			
		

> Has a ventfree heater been documented to have ever killed someone.



Not sure, unless you count those folks who tried to use their kitchen 
cookstoves or their gas grills for heat when the power went out...
Same principle. a LOT less safe...


----------



## Fsappo (Jan 26, 2010)

I sell vent free in my shop and I use one in my home.  If they are used correctly they have never caused a documented problem.  Daksy is correct about one thing for sure, do NOT put something with an open flame in a garage.  Folks tend to buy vent free because they are cheaper, easier to install and give you more heat with less gas.  If I had my way, I would go vented if I could.


----------



## Highbeam (Jan 26, 2010)

I think that's why they sell them. Cheaper to buy, cheaper to install, and more efficient (cheaper to run). I would not want one in my home but wouldn't hesitate to burn one in my garage. How's it any different than burning a bottle top ceramic heater out there or welding, or using the cutting torch? I don't make a habit of dumping gasoline on the floor but I do make a habit of using lots of fire in a garage/shop.


----------



## dave11 (Jan 27, 2010)

Highbeam said:
			
		

> I think that's why they sell them. Cheaper to buy, cheaper to install, and more efficient (cheaper to run). I would not want one in my home but wouldn't hesitate to burn one in my garage. How's it any different than burning a bottle top ceramic heater out there or welding, or using the cutting torch? I don't make a habit of dumping gasoline on the floor but I do make a habit of using lots of fire in a garage/shop.



I agree. I wouldn't let an open flame heater, vented or not, run for long unattended, but its no different than welding or brazing in the garage. No different than starting up the tractor there, either. 

If anyone has enough gasoline or propane floating around to ignite, you shouldn't be out there breathing it. Update the storage containers.  

Also, no garage used for storage of volatiles is meant to be airtight.


----------



## Turbo-Quad (Feb 11, 2010)

brokeburner said:
			
		

> Has a ventfree heater been documented to have ever killed someone.



Good question.  I have been using one in my living room for 10 years.  It was all I could afford.  Kept my house at 52 degrees on low and 70 on high.  I would often feel light headed but the carbon monoxide alarms never went off.  I contributed the light headedness to lack of oxygen.  Recently I was diagnosed with macular degeneration.  I will loose my vision eventually.  When I asked the Dr. what causes this he replied "lack of oxygen to the macular"  Is this related to the use of the ventless propane heater?  Hard to pinpoint.  Countless Universities would have to do countless studies to prove it.  All I can say is I wish I had never bought it, just in case it was the cause.


----------



## jtp10181 (Feb 12, 2010)

There are some studies out there about the effects of long term low level co exposure. Results are not good I hear. Sorry do not have any links handy.


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Feb 12, 2010)

if they are used as decorative or emergency units only it would be ok, but when folks turn them into primary heaters they emit lots of moisture and carbon (even when burning properly) which can be quite an issue in humid areas and with white walls


----------



## rlucas (Feb 20, 2010)

It sounds like one of these would be fine in a garage. Most garage doors don't seal completely so at least some air is getting in. I have been considering getting a ventless heater for my garage as well. I think it's going to be to much of a pain to run a vent and it would only be used a couple times a week at most.


----------

